# Greenhouse update pics



## bogydave (Apr 19, 2011)

Still growing, some 6 pack  seed starts for garden popping up.
Cuc seeds up in back box.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 27, 2011)

Still growing. to big to cover so hoping for mid 30s or up till end of Sept.


----------



## begreen (Apr 27, 2011)

Looking good. Can you grow outside the greenhouse or is there always a risk of nighttime frost?


----------



## bogydave (Apr 27, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Looking good. Can you grow outside the greenhouse or is there always a risk of nighttime frost?


Tomatoes & cuc are in the GH all year. Not a frost issue, just not warm enough , specially at night.
I do try some toms outdoors, but never do well.
Everything else outdoors.
pic of last yrs garden:


----------



## SolarAndWood (Apr 27, 2011)

Great garden Dave.  Our peas just poked through in the last day or two.  Great time of year.


----------



## begreen (Apr 27, 2011)

It's beautiful and a sight for winter sore eyes. Hope we warm up sooner than later or we'll be growing cukes and tomatoes indoors too this year.


----------



## bogydave (May 7, 2011)

EG & Sw 100 blooming. May 6-11. Sunny & 60Â°f
Close up of EG with blooms


----------



## begreen (May 7, 2011)

You know the weather is upside down when AK tomatoes are a month ahead of lat 48. They look great.


----------



## bogydave (May 7, 2011)

Thanks BeGreen
Can you grow tomatoes outside & get ripe ones there?
Some places in the PNW are similar to Alaska temps, cool & you  need a  greenhouse.
We are up to 17 hours of sun now so almost time for the garden.
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/astronomy.html?n=18&month=5&year=2011&obj=sun&afl=-11&day=1
Sun angle getting higher (A 45Â° now) so getting good solar heat now too. Soil will begin to dry out as it thaws.
Will be able to rotor-till in about a week or so. Almost 40 Â°f at night now. When that happens on a regular  basis,
the frost leaves the ground quick & Alaska turns green in my area overnight.
Yesterday was the last fire, well I hope anyway.


----------



## begreen (May 7, 2011)

Yes, normally we have no problem growing cukes, eggplant, tomatoes, peppers etc. outdoors. But we are vulnerable to maritime cycles in the Pacific. Last summer was terrible. Many folks got little or no tomatoes. Ours struggled due to cold nighttime temps, but they had an early start in the greenhouse. By late August we started getting a harvest. I have a greenhouse full of plants ready to go outdoors, so I've started tenting some beds to see if I can get them started in the garden. 

Crazy year. Plants are way behind. Most of our rhododendrons have not bloomed yet and same with the lilacs. Usually they are finished by now. But I'm hoping that by June this LaNina cycle will end and warmth will return.


----------



## SolarAndWood (May 8, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, what minimum temperature would you need to maintain in the greenhouse to grow tomatoes year round?


----------



## begreen (May 8, 2011)

Depending on the variety, they can take temps just above freezing, but they're not going to be happy below 40F. I would say a minimum soil temp of 45F would be the goal. Note that greenhouse temps can vary dramatically from floor to head height. That's why soil temp is sometimes a better guide. This is particularly true for seed germination and young seedlings.


----------



## bogydave (May 8, 2011)

I have a small  fan in the ceiling pointed down at an angle,  that runs 24/7. It keeps air circulating & is beneficial to plants.
A little air movement helps the O2 that is on the leaves release & keeps CO2  moving around to replace the O2 & helps to keep 
 even air temp, helps cool them on hot days & helps dry the inside some.
 50 degrees is optimum at night  & 85 days, (some researcher says anyway & some toms have better cold & heat tolerance) 
I have an exhaust fan come on at 90 to heat soak everything a little warmer now, so it
has more heat to release at night. I have 3  - 5 gallon buckets of water (with lids) that warm in day & release heat at night to.
Next month I set it to come on at 85, longer days then.
Of course talking to them helps, I exhale some co2 that the plants like 
Below 40Â°f, the leaves will show a purple color on the under side, turn under a little,  sign of too cold. /won't get very many ripe toms.

Like BeGreen says above 40, 50 is best, below 95 & adequate water, specially during hot days, they use over a gallon/day when about 4' tall.


----------



## begreen (May 10, 2011)

Here's our bed this year. Waiting for the sun. The rhodies have finally started blooming. They're a month late. Can't wait until we break out of this gluck.


----------



## bogydave (May 11, 2011)

Very nice, BeGreen.
Do you have to grow tomatoes in the GH there. I know a few folks there do, but not sure their area. Lots
of micro climates in the PWSound area. Moisture in the GH may be an issue there also.
I did put out 5 cabbage, test plants. Cool & windy, but cabbage is tough. If they make it, maybe some other cole crops next.
The Tomato species I grow need warm days (75- 90) & fairly warm nights (45 - 60)  to do well & have flavor.
I have a few leaves that show they got too cold, but not significant damage. Should be good to go in the GH from here on out.
Starting to see green buds on the trees  some areas of the yard have green grass showing. Seagulls & geese showed up.
& of course the mosquitoes are hatching. 
Cherry tomatoes forming now, have to shake the plants to get the blooms to pollenate, getting several blooms now. So far, so good.
Have several plant almost ready for the garden. From the weather this year, 2-3 more weeks I think.


----------



## begreen (May 11, 2011)

Normally we grow NW weather tolerant tomatoes outdoors. The greenhouse is new, last year. Due to our cold spring, the tomato plant starts are spending more time than usual in the greenhouse. I have 4 plants outside under a row cover, but they are not exactly happy.


----------



## bogydave (May 12, 2011)

5-12-11 update pics:
Forming tomatoes, cucs doing well, lots of plants ready for the garden


----------



## SolarAndWood (May 13, 2011)

That's awesome.  We might get ours in the ground this weekend.


----------



## begreen (May 20, 2011)

Tomatoes went in the ground yesterday along with a pepper plant. I just checked on them and they are fine, though one appears to have gotten a little sunburned. Tomorrow we may kiss 70F, woohoo!


----------



## bogydave (May 20, 2011)

All Right!
Ripe tomatoes soon. 
Hope you get better weather than we are getting. Has been cool & windy. Planted the garden mostly, wind damage to several plants.
Almost all seeds in, potatoes in the ground. Squash still waiting, they're not as tough.

5-19-11 GH update pics.
Got tomatoes , couple the size of golf balls. Cucs finally taking off.


----------



## begreen (May 20, 2011)

Nice. That long day sunshine is really kicking in! With a later start we are just seeing some early flowers on some of the tomatoes, though we do have a pepper in flower too. 

What did you make your greenhouse beds out of?


----------



## bogydave (May 20, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Nice. That long day sunshine is really kicking in! With a later start we are just seeing some early flowers on some of the tomatoes, though we do have a pepper in flower too.
> 
> What did you make your greenhouse beds out of?



2X2 pine frame & plywood sides. Bottom is rabbit cage wire, then window screen on the inside on top of that.  16" X 16" X 8'.
Next ones I make, (they last about 8 to 10 years) will be lined with plastic or something to prevent the wood from rotting.
Was thinking about the whole box made from synthetic deck boards, or line the inside, side walls,  with vinyl siding, landscape plastic, ....
I was thinking vinyl siding has some space between it & the wood so I  could still drill some holes for air in the sides & the wood would still stay dry.
Always a way to make improvements once you see how they work in your conditions. Cedar may be a good choice too.


----------



## bogydave (Jun 1, 2011)

GH update pics 6-1-11
Forming cucs, have to hand pollenate. Toms getting bigger.


----------



## begreen (Jun 1, 2011)

Looking good. What kind of cukes are you growing? Do you pick off the lower leaves to improve ventilation at the soil level?


----------



## bogydave (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes I pluck the lower leaves on toms & cucs. A day like today (rainy, cloudy & cool, as in the picture) the inside of the GH has lots of condensation & mold will develop.
(it actually rains in there, well drips off the roof on cool sunless days) It will be real crowded in there soon so thinning leaves helps prevent mold & I can find the cucs.
I have 4 types, a beta hybrid - all females (said to develop without pollination but last year several died right after blooming unless I pollenated) ,
 market more & 2 others. This way I seem to get lots of males to pollenate the females all thru the season.

I just did some research, & found "Sweet Success Hybrid" is all female, seedless & develop 12" cucs without pollenating, yet if pollenated, then they have seeds & develop faster.
So next year I'll grow them with as the primary plants & 1 or 2 others for a variety & some pollen. I think I've grown them before , just forgot the name.


----------



## begreen (Jun 2, 2011)

Good tips. We have a dehumidifier in the greenhouse to control moisture. Have not had any mold issues, but we did get fungus gnats before the dehumidifier. You might want to try Muncher cucumbers. We are on our second year with these seeds. It's early, self-pollinating and incredibly prolific. Good quality 8" cukes too! We grow this and Orient Express. I'll check out Sweet Success for next year.


----------



## bogydave (Jun 6, 2011)

Alaska Green House cucumbers:

Since I have to grow cucs in a Green House here. Next year I plan on trying
parthenocarpic cucumbers:: (seedless, no pollination needed)
Sweet Success is on the top of the list so far, Camilla a close 2nd.
I spend time every day searching out females  & pollenating, 
Am getting to be a good pollinator but I alway miss a few females
 or sometimes have no male blooms for pollen. 
This year I'm growing a (beta alpha)  Gynoecious variety ( produce mostly female flowers) with 2 normal monoecious variety for male blooms (& fewer females) for a pollinator.

Beta-Alpha: (mostly females )






Pollinator: mostly males (but a few females)


----------



## bogydave (Jun 9, 2011)

Eating cucs, Toms still growing


----------



## bogydave (Jun 17, 2011)

Pics 6-16-11
getting some sw 100 turning red. lots of cucs.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jun 17, 2011)

That's awesome Dave, almost looks tropical.


----------



## bogydave (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks S&W

Todays pics
some ripe tomatoes soon


----------



## begreen (Jun 23, 2011)

Yum, that's looking good. Your greenhouse continues to be about 2 weeks ahead of us as we battle June gloom days. Our tomatoes in the greenhouse are half that size. Still we are harvesting carrots, lettuce, broccoli, beets, chard, kale, leeks and some yummy new potatoes. The greenhouse cukes are almost ready to start picking. Oh, and I forgot, we started picking strawberries and our first artichokes of the season. I'll take some shots for posting soon.


----------



## begreen (Jun 23, 2011)

Here's a shot of the greenhouse with eggplant in the foreground. There is a tiny 2" eggplant starting. The cukes are 4-7" and will be ready for picking soon. The artichoke is a violetta.


----------



## bogydave (Jun 30, 2011)

Been eating some ripe 4th july & sw 100s. Early girls, Mom's yellow & pink brandy wines turning.
Cuc's going strong, eating lots. Pepper plant is blooming.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jun 30, 2011)

The fruit looks great Dave, I'm jealous.  Hopefully our tomatoes will catch up with you soon.  We will start picking beans this weekend.


----------



## begreen (Jun 30, 2011)

Dave, my cukes have reached the rafters. At 8', it's going to mean a step ladder to pick fruit up there. Do you train them sideways, or back down to the bed at this point?


----------



## lukem (Jun 30, 2011)

Dateline Indiana:

Been eating lettuce and spinach 2x daily for about a month now, and giving a ton away.  
Snow peas are producing heavily.
Green peppers a few days out, jalapenos are ready to start picking.
Eggplant this weekend.
5 gallons of broccoli in freezer, side shoots coming on strong now.
Carrots and onions looking good, but not ready.
Okra just getting started growing, long way off from picking.  Same for beans.  We got both in late.
Will have squash and zuccini this weekend.
Cuces, butternut squash and pumpkins underway.
Cherry and roma tomatoes underway, but no where near picking.  Others just in bloom.  We planted way too many plants (24)...just starting to realize.
Potatoes just got done blooming, both red and white.

Couple gallons of cherries and blueberries in the freezer, picking about 1/2 gallon a day.  Early transparent apple tree in full force, 5 gallons of applesauce made already, probably 25% of apples harvested.  Rebuilding year for strawberries since we moved them.  Golden delicious apple tree LOADED but won't be ready till fall.  Red raspberries rebuilding year...next year will be strong.


----------



## bogydave (Jun 30, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Dave, my cukes have reached the rafters. At 8', it's going to mean a step ladder to pick fruit up there. Do you train them sideways, or back down to the bed at this point?



I train them horizontal over the rafters. Then prune them when they get that long. New vines are always branching off, so new fruit blooming until frost in late August/1st of Sept.


----------



## begreen (Jun 30, 2011)

Oy, that is going to be a reach, over the bed. How do you prune them? At the terminal end or ?


----------



## bogydave (Jun 30, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Oy, that is going to be a reach, over the bed. How do you prune them? At the terminal end or ?



I go back about a foot from the growing tip & pinch it off. I also pinch off several of the "suckers" & leave 1 or 2 back where it starts over the rafters.
I also prune some of the leaves to keep reasonable air circulation so I don't get too much mold. 
 Cucs hang down & easy to pick. (Pollenating I have to stand on a bucket)
Last years pic:


----------



## begreen (Jul 1, 2011)

Love it! Thanks. I will start rigging for these guys this weekend. Fortunately my guys are self pollinators.


----------



## bogydave (Jul 7, 2011)

Getting lots of ripe toms, lots of cucs
False bottom bucket tomato doing well.


----------



## begreen (Jul 8, 2011)

No ripe tomatoes here with temps still in the 60's.  But we are getting a steady stream of cukes now and we have a few small eggplants too.


----------



## bogydave (Jul 23, 2011)

Lots of ripe tomatoes . Cucs still producing.
Getting crowded in there
Real hot day today, 76Â°. Almost a record.


----------



## begreen (Jul 23, 2011)

Do you have any problems with bugs like spider mites or white flies when it gets that densely packed in there?


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jul 23, 2011)

That is really cool Dave.  It seems like the greenhouse has a number of benefits in addition to just extending the growing season:  more variety, longer access to fresh produce throughout the year etc.  A small greenhouse seems to compliment the garden nicely.


----------



## bogydave (Jul 23, 2011)

BG: I've had an aphid problem a few times but the biggest issue is mold. As the nights get cooler & less sun, the condensation inside gets bad & mold starts growing on all the plants that are touching the sides, dead leaves &  blooms mold. So I'll thin out the foliage in about a week to reduce the crowding & hope for sunny days.

Thanks S&W, longer season is nice. Without a GH here, tomatoes & cucs here just won't grow into much.


----------



## begreen (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, it sure looks great. We were gone for a few days and came back to a massive spider mite invasion that did lots of damage. The first year it was white flies and aphids. How did you handle your aphids?


----------



## bogydave (Jul 23, 2011)

Soapy water kept them down some. They attacked the pepper plants the worst so I pulled them.
That fall I poured boiling water in the soil boxes to kill any eggs. Now I plant one pepper & watch it close for infestation & attack early if I see any.
I put screens on the air intake louvers, keep the screen door closed & never walk though the birch trees (aphid love birch here) before going in the GH.
Has been a dry warm year, so aphid not as bad as normal.
 Hot yesterday, 76Â°. Forecast for 3 -4 days of rain starting tonight.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice looking greenhouse Dave, looks like you're getting good use out of it.  

We had a greenhouse attached to our house in the last place we lived. Five years ago we moved and started renovating this new house. I've been contemplating building (or buying) a new greenhouse for a few years now , but I'm sad to say I may have missed that boat. Our lot here is limited size, and with our parking space, garden space, woodshed, and the courtyard we build last year, etc,,, I'm afraid we've literally run out of room. I have one possible last option I could pursue if I really want to put one up, but it will mean tearing down a multipurpose shed. If I do that I'd have to incorporate a the stuff I have in that shed into part of the greenhouse, which in itself would be OK, only problem is it makes the prospect of putting up a greenhouse 10 times more complicated and least twice as expensive.        Maybe one day. 

BTW we use to run a circulation fan in our old greenhouse to keep the air moving, found that helped a lot with the mold and aphids and stuff. Only ran it for a month or two in the fall when those things were a problem.


----------

